# Der Sturm (my personal edition ;))



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

Hey Leute!

Ich war heute doch tatsächlich los zum angeln und soviel sei vorweggenommen: es war *UNGLAUBLICH*!!

*Unglaublich glatt*: Die Fahrt nach Schönberg war eine der hesftigsten Autofahrten, die ich je mitgemacht habe, sowas von schlitterig, glatt und stürmisch habe ich noch nicht erlebt...  |uhoh: 

*Unglaublich stürmisch*: In Schönberg angekommen habe ich meine Ruten schon im warmen Auto aus den Futteralen geholt, die Vorfächer aus den Vorfachtaschen gepult und mir soweit alles zurechtgelegt. Dann bin ich ausgestiegen, habe im Windschutz des Autos die Ruten montiert und mir dann meine Wathose und die Jacke meines Thermoanzugs angezogen. Dann ging es über den Deich. Was ich dann erlebte, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt: Ich wurde regelrecht wieder vom Deich runtergepustet, der Sturm war so heftig, dass es weder Buhnen noch einen Strand gab und die Brücke auch total unter Wasser stand. Auf dem Weg zur Brückenspitze schlug der Wind mir den Hageln/Schnee ins Gesicht und das mit etwa 9,10 Windstärken, in Böen auch gerne mal 11 und mehr... Das Wasser sah unglaublich aus, es gab eigentlich keine einzelnen Wellen, das ganze Wasser war ein tobender Hexenkessel und es strömte mit einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit...Das war unglaublich  |uhoh: 
Obwohl ich eine Bundesweh Sturmhaube, die Kaputze meines Pullovers und die Kaputze meiner Thermojacke über den Kopf hatte und diese auch bis tief ins Gesicht reichten, wurde meine Nase mit so heftigen Hagelkörnern bombadiert, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, mir hält jemand einen Kärcher ins Gesicht.... |evil: 

Kurz bevor ich den Brückenkopf erreichte (ich zog es vor rückwärts zu gehen ) sah ich da doch tatsächlich schon drei Angler stehen, die den gesamten Bereich nach vorne hinaus besetzten  #q  #q  #q 

Naja, ich habe mich dann seitlich links aufgebaut und die 170 Kralle in die Fluten geworfen...naja, ging nicht so toll wie ich dachte, aber es hielt so einigermaßen. Der Shit war halt die Seitenströmung, die die Jungs nach vorne nich hatten....

*Unglaublich viel Fisch*: Was das Fischefangen angeht, habe ich sowas auch nur sehr selten erlebt, die Anzahl der Fische die auf dem Trockenen (naja, eher auf dem Nassen ) landeten, war erstaunlich. Alles schöne Dorsche um die 40,45 Zentimeter. Auch größere bis ca. 65 Zentimeter waren immer mal wieder dabei. Ich habe seitlich leider ein bisschen die Arschkarte gehabt, da die Strömung einem echt zu schaffen machte, nach vorne, den Wind genau frontal hatte man da bessere Chancen.

Irgendwann stellte ich dann auch eine Rute nach vorne, in eine kleine Lücke auf der rechten Seite und schon stellten sich auch bei mir Fänge ein, die dem beschriebenen in Nichts nachstanden. Es war echt heftig, bei so einem Sturm schienen sich die Fische an der Brücke echt zu einer Party zu treffen...

Ich beschloss dann Fische ab ca. 45 Zentimeter mitzunehmen, was man sich heute auch echt leisten konnte. Ich denke, ich habe auch einige 45er zurückgesetzt...

Später am Abend, als die Jungs dann weg waren, habe ich mich auch nach vorne gestellt und auf einem war es soweit: Hänger! ...... Ne, der Hänger schwimmt ja  |uhoh: .....
Es war ein Megedorsch von ca. 70,80 Zentimeter, der sich da den Haken des Vorfachs von A.bu (danke nochmal ) einverleibt hatte. Naja, beim rausheben von der Brücke kam dann genau das was ich befürchtet hatte....zack! Ab war der Junge und eine nähere Inspektion des Vorfachs machte klar was ich auch schon vermutete, einer der Knoten hatte sich gelöst....SHIT  :r  :r  |gr: 

Naja, ich hatte dann auch keinen Bock mehr und weil ich sowieso nach Hause musste (Buffy, Angel und Charmed ) habe ich mich auf den Weg zurück gemacht. Die Abfahrt war genauso höllisch wie die Anfahrt...

Ergebnis: 8 Dorsche ab 45 Zentimeter in ca. 1,5 Stunden. Die Dorsche waren allesamt super genährt, ganz tolle Tiere  #6 

Der nächste Tripp wird schon sehr bald folgen... :m


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin,

und ich dachte gestern noch an Hauke... aber daß er wirklich ans Meer fahren würde hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten |rolleyes und der Erfolg gibt einem bekanntlich ja immer Recht #6 
Für sowas bin ich glaub ich zu alt #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ja, Angler sind schon etwas "bekloppt", wird da mancher denken, dem bei dem Wetter selbst der Weg ins Fischgeschäft zu nass und windig wäre)))
Dafür fehlt solchen Leuten dann ein einmaliges Erlebnis.
Klasse geschrieben.


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin,

da wir derzeit hier oben auch sowas wie Winter haben, ist der Weg zum Fisch-Höker vor allem aber viel zu glatt und gefährlich  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Haukep, Du bist echt wahnsinnig.....  
Ich sehe Dich schon weinen, wenn auf dem Gelben Riff nicht mindestens 5m hohe Wellen sind; ist ja sonst zu langweilig |supergri 
Aber das sind so Tage, über die man sich mit "Normalsterblichen" nicht unterhalten kann....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## sunny (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Hauke du merkst doch nichts mehr  . 

Mein Frauchen würde mir die Ohren lang ziehen, wenn ich bei solchen Bedingungen losschießen würde. Sei froh, dass die Autofahrt ohne Schaden verlaufen ist. 

Ne, bei aller Liebe zum Angeln, aber da hätte ich keinen Bock drauf.

Bis denne
Olaf #h


----------



## folkfriend (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin Moin 
#r und ein dickes PETRI #6

... und denk `dran : " Nur die Harten komm` in Garten ! #h
( Man beachte den Spruch unten )


----------



## Micky (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

WELCOME TO THE CLUB.... #r 

Als Ältestenmitglied vom FRC darf ich Dir die Auszeichnung "Hardcore-Angler" nun endlich auch verleihen!#6


----------



## Peterpaul (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

|schild-g und das bei dem Wetter  #r


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Dickes Petri & toll geschrieben...
und ich dachte immer ich sei was Wetter & Angeln btr. eine Ausnahme unter den Verrückten...!

- doch der Erfolg gibt uns recht -
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das sind so Tage, über die man sich mit "Normalsterblichen" nicht unterhalten kann....


Mit Gummi-Enten-Reitern übrigens auch nicht #y |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin, 
ich habe ja nun schon fast eine Woche Urlaub und wollte ein bischen Angeln gehen, aber bei dem wetter ist mir das echt zu doll. |uhoh: 
Doch wenn ich hier immer die Berichte lese von diesen "Hardcorewetterangeln" muß ich zu geben,

*Ich bin zu weich für diese Welt* #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*



> Ich bin zu Weich für diese Welt


Der Gedanke kam mir für mich auch schon))))


----------



## Kurzer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin Hauke,

Du solltest Dich umbenennen in "Hardcorehauke"!!!! Respekt!!!! Solche Beiträge braucht das Board!->Danke dafür.

Gruß


----------



## Wulli (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Mein Respekt, Hauke!

Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, wird da ja sogar der alte Rüdi Nehberg neidisch, wenn er das liest!

Das inspiriert mich, heute selber loszufahren. Warscheinlich werde ich nach Dahme fahren. Da ist es beim letzten Mal mit Katze ganz gut gewesen. 

Dann werde ich mal zu meinem Angelhöker gurken und ein paar Wattis einkaufen. 

Gegen 15.00 - 16.00 h werde ich dann starten, wenn jemand mit will....

bis dann

Wulli

Wo liecht eigentlich Herta??


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

#r Hauke,


@Wulli

Ich will mit, es gibt da nur ein oder auch zwei Probleme:c :c 

1. ich muss morgen arbeiten:v 


2.da müsste ich noch ca. 400km fahren:c :c 


Bei solchen Beiträgen wie von hauke, 

werde ich immer richtig Neidisch und könnte :v ,

das ich nach Köln und nicht an die Küste gezogen bin.

aber vielleicht |supergri  zieh ich ja noch an die Küste


----------



## caruso (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Von mir auch ein "Petri Heil"!

Bei 25°C im Schatten mit Liegestuhl am Strand und Mädels gucken kann jeder angeln.
Bei Richtig- " Wetter " macht es am meisten Spaß und die Fische lassen sich am besten an die frische Luft zitieren. Manche halten mich auch für verückt, mir beim Anglen den Hintern abzufrieren und das nur wegen der Fische. Die haben halt keine Ahnung.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin


Viel Spaß Wulli,

du weißt ja, der Schnee hat gefehlt, vieleicht hast du ja Glück!!!

Fettes Petri von mir!!!

Katze


----------



## Wulli (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin, moin Katze!


Habe eben die letzten 100 Würmchen von meinem Angelhöker geholt (Glück gehabt).:q 

Mache mich jetzt in die Spur, mal sehen was läuft. Habe von meinem Angelhöker gehört, dass sein Kollege gestern in Grömitz war und auch etliche gute Leos verhaften konnte.

Schaun mer mal!!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## JuergenS (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

#r Hauke,

aber eines vermisse ich doch. Wo sind die BILDER??????? :q


----------



## ex-elbangler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

genau wo sind die Bilder.

Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir wollen Bilder.................


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Hey Leute!
Danke für die Glückwüsche!  Bilder kann ich leider nicht machen, weil wegen: Keine Digi-Cam! 

ABER: In den nächsten Wochen werde ich eine kaufen, bis dahin habe ich die Leos nur mit dem Handy photographiert....


----------



## Katze_01 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ey Hauke,

das nächste mal bin ich mit meiner Digicam dabei!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ja gut, wie wäre es denn vieleicht am WE? Hättest Du Zeit?


----------



## Katze_01 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin Hauke


ich stecke noch voll in den Verhandlungen! !!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Verhandlungen?  Ich lach mich wech  Naja, das wird schon #6 Wenn, wollte ich eigentl. morgen los...


----------



## Micky (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Morgen ??? #d  Dat wart nix bei mir.... Mein Frauchen hat mich die letzten Tage kaum gesehen, und bevor der Haussegen schief hängt, bleib ich dann wohl mal besser daheim.
Aber Sonntag ist ja auch noch ein Tag... :q


----------



## haukep (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ne, Sonntag dürfte nicht gehen...es sein denn...mhhh...müsste mal sehen, ob ich die Mädels nicht einfach tagemäßig vertauschen kann...#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Wenn ihr loswollte, dann sagt Bescheid. Ich komme, dann als Zuschauer zu euch..... Digi ist dann auch dabei...... Hauke meld Dich dann mal bei mir, wenn ihr am WE los wollt.


----------



## elefant (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Glückwunsch Hauke!
Ich kann erst heute antworten,weil hier 2Tage keine Tel.-Leitung ging!
Ich habe leider zu spät mitbekommen,daß Du echt los bist,sonst wäre ich auch mitgekommen!


----------



## Gast 1 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Hauke:

Super:m:m:m.

Wir haben die letzten Treffen leider pech gehabt. 
Ablandiger Wind, teilweise Flaute. Vorhergesagt war 6-8 aus Nordost.
Aber vor ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr hatten wir bei "zunehmend" 8-10 Bfd. 38 schöne maßige Seeleoparden.

Außer mir kenne ich da noch den Einen oder Anderen "Verrückten".

Wenn die See kocht, kommen die Fänge.#6#6#6


----------



## haukep (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Klaro, das heißt ja nicht umsonst "BRANDUNGSangeln"


----------



## Micky (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr loswollte, dann sagt Bescheid. Ich komme, dann als Zuschauer zu euch..... Digi ist dann auch dabei...... Hauke meld Dich dann mal bei mir, wenn ihr am WE los wollt.


 
Dennis nimmt ne Digi mit...???

Dann wird Hauke kneifen !!!:m  (das wäre jetzt mal meine Vermutung, und ich denke Aga und Marcy denken da genauso  )


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

MausiMick! Ein wahrer Held, wie Hauke, kneift nicht........ |muahah: Das kann er sich gar nicht erlauben........


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Oder noch besser...Immer wenn ne Diggi dabei ist, fängt Hauke komischer Weise kaum etwas |muahah:


----------



## Katze_01 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin


Dennis, du Schnuffel

Meinste wirklich ???

Katze


----------



## Micky (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder noch besser...Immer wenn ne Diggi dabei ist, fängt Hauke komischer Weise kaum etwas |muahah:



Schön das es nicht nur Dir auffällt... :g


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Nun lasst mal den armen Hauke in Frieden #d ...


----------



## haukep (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Sag mal, habt ihr nen Knall Leute?!
Also ich habe die Dorsche hier auf dem Handy als Bild, liegen zwar etwas unschön in der Spüle, aber dennoch kann ich es jedem beweisen...

Aber wenn ich so überlege muss ich mich doch eigentlich keinem beweisen oder? Und wenn ein Markus oder auch ein Marcel mir nicht glauben, dann ist das leider Pech, aber damit kann ich auch leben...

Ich weiß übrigens auch nicht so genau, warum sie an meinen Aussagen zweifeln, aber wenn ich sie das nächste Mal sehe, werde ich das schon in Erfahrung bringen...

Wenn ihr mit ner Kamera kommen wollt, dann macht das doch, ich habe da überhaupt kein Problem mit. Ich werde jedenfall heute ab 15 Uhr oder was wieder auf der Brücke sein, auch wenn das Wetter eigentlich schon fast ne Ecke zu mild ist- mir einfach nicht stürmisch genug.

Im Übrigen: Ich möchte mal wissen, wer hier letztes Mal gekniffen hat, denn ich habe ja nun ohne Zweifel vorher angekündigt, dass ich zum Angeln fahren werde und wenn ihr Warmduscher nicht sone Weicheier gewesen wärd, dann hättet ihr ja gerne kommen können um euch zu überzeugen.

Puh, man das musste jetzt echt mal raus, denn wenn ich sowas hier lese kriege ich echt nen Hals und SOWAS ist es dann auch, was mir ein bisschen den Spaß hier im Board vermiest, kann ich echt nicht drüber lachen...


----------



## Katze_01 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Möööööööönsch Hauke,


verstehst du keinen Spaß mehr???

Wir sind hier doch nicht beim "Mensch ärgere dich nicht"

Ich fasse das alles als Spaß auf, allerdings weiß ich nicht, was du daraus machst.

Meine Verhandlungen sind leider gescheitert, 

dann dir ein Fettes Petri von mir für heute Nachmittag!

Katze


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Gott was ist denn jetzt los. Hauke hast wohl die Regel!? Digger komm runter. Du redest genauso und jeder weiß, dass Du das spaßig meinst. Ich hab in keinster Weise daran gezweifelt, dass Du dort gute Fische fängst, denn ich weiß, wie die Fische dort beißen....... Du musst mal ein bischen zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Aber wir haben das ja vorhin schon geklärt #6


----------



## Micky (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Achh herjee, was hab ich da nur wieder angerichtet... #d #q man man man...

So, bevor heir nun was aus den Fugen gerät gebe ich folgendes Statement ab:

*@ Hauke:* Wenn Du Dich durch mein Posting angegriffen fühlst, dann tut mir das Leid, aber ich kann Deine Aufregung nicht wirklich verstehen, denn ich habe keinen Grund irgendjemanden anzugreifen, geschweige denn jemanden "als Lügner" (und schon mal gar nicht DICH!!!) darzustellen. DAS IS WOHL MEHR ALS QUATSCH !!! 

*|director: *
*Falls mich IRGENDJEMAND so missverstanden haben sollte, dass ich Hauke als Lügner darstellen wollte, so möge er mir meine "vielleicht missverständlichen" Wortwahl entschuldigen, und ich GELOBE künftig Besserung.*
So, bei aller Aufregung hier: Ich schmeiss mal ne satte Runde Glühwein #2 #g (wird kalt heute NACHT)

Ich bin absoluter Verfechter des Weltfriedens, und das AB gehört auch zweifelsfrei dazu.

Hauke, ich hoffe das ist nun klargestellt falls es da Missverständnisse gab. Wer mich hier inzwischen kennt, der sollte eigentlich meinen manchmal auch etwas "gemeinen" Humor kennen (nicht wahr Dennis #y )

*So, und nu will ich hier nix mehr von hören !*

Zur verdeutlichung, dass Hauke Fische fangen kann, nochmal ein von MIR PERSÖNLICH gemachtes Foto von Haukes maßigen Dorsches im Rahmen des Mini-AB-Treffens am 03.02.2005:


----------



## Katze_01 (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin


Son Mist,

auf einen Glühwein hätt ich schon Bock.

Micky trink den einen oder anderen für mich mit!!!


Hardcoreangeln Forever !!!


Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Hey Leute!

Ok, nun haben wir uns alle wieder lieb, habe wohl vorhin auch ein bisschen übertrieben, aber irgendwie fühlte ich mich auf den Schlips getreten.

So, war eben wieder auf der Brücke, bin gerade wieder da...

Es war soooooo megakalt, das kann man sich kaum vorstellen, der Wind kam aus allen möglichen Richtungen, aber immer kalt, kalt und nochmals kalt....brrrrr

Naja, nun sitz ich zumindest schön wieder im warmen 

Fänge ---> Tread Schönberger Seebrücke!


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin Hauke


Ey Geil, kriegste die Finger schon wieder gerade.

Hab gerade Feierabend gemacht.

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Naja, zum Tippen reicht es, aber das ging gar nicht was da wettermäßig draußen abgeht...


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Hab den Wetterdienst bei mir auf dem Schirm,


Warm ist was anderes, 

aber haben wir es anders verdient, nein!!!

Nur wer Leidet wird belohnt

(Dies gilt auch für alle Arbeitnehmer und Ehemänner)

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Das stimmt, dafür kommen wir dann in "den Garten"


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Aber sicherlich,


man bin ich Fic...ig, muss auch bald wieder los!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ich habe noch ca. 60 Würmer für morgen, habe da noch welche abgesahnt, werde dann wohl nochmal nach Schönberg rüber, die Dorsche waren heute nur satt (man sah es auch...) Das ist morgen anders...


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Haben warscheinlich alles ausgeko...


Mit was gefüllt??

Krebs, Tobis

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ich habe meine ja verschenkt, aber da die ganzen letzten Tage da schon ordentlich Welle war nehme ich mal an, dass die schon richtig voll waren... Das Wasser war so trüb, das sah aus wie im Baggersee, voll krass. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Jungs einfach voll den gedeckten Tisch...


----------



## Katze_01 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Moin Hauke


wäre gut möglich, wenns so trüb is!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Ich denke das ist so, die Jungs hatten alle sowas von den megafetten Bauch...Naja,aber dann müssten die ja morgen wieder Hunger haben


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Immer wenn es schön stürmt schlagen die Dorsche voll zu ! Die können ja nie genug bekommen ! Ich denke deswegen bekommt man ein paar Tage nach nem Sturm auch schlecht Dorsch , eben weil sie so schön viel an Futter geboten bekommen haben !!




MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der Sturm (my personal edition )*

Denke auch, Mittwoch ging es ja auch ohne Ende ab und nun waren die Jungs einfach voll und dick und satt! #6


----------

